# coconut shampoo for dogs?



## Terri (Nov 7, 2013)

Has anyone used a product called "Coconut Organic Clean Cleanser" for
dogs? I am looking for an Organic/Natural Shampoo for dogs to try on my
hav and came across this.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

I havent tried that one but I certainly like coconut products for humans! Let us know how it goes if you try it.


----------



## Terri (Nov 7, 2013)

Haven't tried it yet. waiting for someone who has tried it to let me know about it before I
buy it. Or a recommendation and/or experience with a dog Organic Virgin Coconut Oil Shampoo and conditioner would be a plus. Will keep member advised if I find one.


----------

